# A Change is Going to Come . . . There is Hope



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I decided to step out of my 'general photography' comfort zone by attempting to create a slideshow and thought I would share it with you.

I chose to feature some of my feral flock (AKA Backyard Buddies). Appropriately the slideshow is titled 'Hop-a-Long and Friends'.
Hop-a-Long was a beautiful little physically challenged blue bar. He and I had formed a very special friendship. 
He is in the first photo of the slideshow as well as the one flying to my hand. 

The song I chose clearly depicts what the feral pigeon faces on a day to day basis. Their hope is that 'A Change is Going to Come'.
http://www.slide.com/r/HQMD1MC27z-z...previous_view=mscd_embedded_url&view=original

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful presentation, Cindy. I hope a change is coming too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cindy,

That is incredibly beautiful and very touching! You did a wonderful job with this!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautifully done and you chose lovely music to accompany your slides! You've really captured their tender side!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice Cindy!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

How beautiful. Thank you.
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wonderful job! Its obvious in their faces that they are well loved


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

All i can say is WOW, very well done.
Dave


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

lovely, a tribute to our brave feral friends!!


Jenn


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you all for stopping by and having a look at my slideshow, and posting such nice comments.  
I'm glad you enjoyed it. 

Who knows, I just might tackle another one, one of these days. 

Cindy


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful Cindy! It shows the hapiness pigeons and doves really bring to us...

You and your birds are a real inspiration to me. Love your way,

Colin


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Niloc5 said:


> Beautiful Cindy! It shows the hapiness pigeons and doves really bring to us...
> 
> You and your birds are a real inspiration to me. Love your way,
> 
> Colin


Thank you, Colin. 

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is so nice, Cynthia. I love your prsentation.
Your flock is so lucky to have you to take care of them.

Reti


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good, I enjoyed the presentation.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks, Reti and Tennman.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YES!!! WELL DONE, Cindy!!

THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTING!!

I think I have watched that slideshow a half a dozen times!! LOVE the song and pictures!! Sam Cooke wrote the song and I think, from the other versions I've heard, that only Sam and Seal do that song justice!

Such a talent you are!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> YES!!! WELL DONE, Cindy!!
> 
> *THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTING!!*
> 
> ...


No problem. 

 Did you by chance put it on full screen?

It _is_ a great song and fit in with the photos perfectly. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, full screen? Mmmmm, off to full screen!

Gee, if I LOVED it the way I saw it...full screen? OH MY!!  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

